# Mobile Intel® 943GML Express Chipset Driver



## dannaswolcott

I need drivers for Mobile Intel® 943GML Express Chipset for windows XP, I need the chip set or the SM Bus Controler driver not the video drivers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bomberboysk

This should be what your looking for:
http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/companies/intel/drivers/chipsets/models/943gml/8458.html


----------



## dannaswolcott

bomberboysk said:


> This should be what your looking for:
> http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/companies/intel/drivers/chipsets/models/943gml/8458.html



thanks so much! BIG HELP!!!


----------

